# NetworkLocationLocator wakelock..



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I found this wakelock using BetterBatteryStats after I noticed many awake blips on the standard Battery stats screen in Android.

Anything I can do about this? Should I even care?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Get rid of maps if you're not using it. For reals, burn it with fire.

In the case of this particular wakelock there is something requesting your network location. This could be an app, it could be Google Maps, etc. You have to track down the offending app and deal with it. However Google Maps is well-known to hold wakelocks like nobodies bidness.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with Goose but I freeze maps with Titanium just in case I need it.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea I would but I use Navigation and Local far too often









I just found this on XDA in the BetterBatteryStats thread, going to try it out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29420959&postcount=7059


----------



## techgov8 (Sep 16, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> Yea I would but I use Navigation and Local far too often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually force stop maps and facebook when I reboot my phone. This will help with the wakelocks for it

Tap'n


----------

